# GM National Comp - Race to Hillside 2015 - Rules and Format



## Val (Jan 13, 2015)

1 - Every regional qualifier will have a minimum of 1 winner going forward to the final, meets of 30 people will see first and second go through to the final and where there is 45 entrant there will be first, second and third. At this stage there will be NO scratch competition. If a winner cannot make the final his place will be offered to the person finishing second and so on.

2 - The format will be full handicap stableford from the tee of the day or the tee decided by the regional organiser, this is not up for debate. Ladies will play from the ladies tee.

3 - You can enter as many events as you like, each event requires a Â£10 entry fee however you can attend any meet you like without entering the overall comp. The more entrants we have the better the prize at the final.

4 - Each regional qualifier to the final at Hillside will have there green fee paid and where funds allow some money towards travel expenses, this will ultimately be governed by the amount of comp entries we have.

5 - The competition is open to forum members only

6 - The final will be played at Hillside Golf Club on Thursday May 21st with a first tee of 2pm, the final day is booked for 40 people and places will be offered once the final qualifiers are known, the cost for the day will be Â£75

**Can a mod please make this a sticky until the comp is over?**


----------



## Odvan (Jan 13, 2015)

Martin, I care little for the 't&c's' but quite clearly understand the whys and what nots. Like many others, a day out on a fine course in good company is ultimately what it's all about.

Simply, fair play for taking ahold of this and to Drive4show for getting it going. It's got 'beltin' event' written all over it and I have no doubt it will be a great success once again.

Ive a bottle of decent malt (I think!) to donate to the finals prize pool so when we next meet, I'll pass it over.


----------



## Val (Jan 13, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Martin, I care little for the 't&c's' but quite clearly understand the whys and what nots. Like many others, a day out on a fine course in good company is ultimately what it's all about.

Simply, fair play for taking ahold of this and to Drive4show for getting it going. It's got 'beltin' event' written all over it and I have no doubt it will be a great success once again.

Ive a bottle of decent malt (I think!) to donate to the finals prize pool so when we next meet, I'll pass it over.
		
Click to expand...

Very kind, cheers bud


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 13, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Martin, I care little for the 't&c's' but quite clearly understand the whys and what nots. Like many others, a day out on a fine course in good company is ultimately what it's all about.

Simply, fair play for taking ahold of this and to Drive4show for getting it going. It's got 'beltin' event' written all over it and I have no doubt it will be a great success once again.

Ive a bottle of decent malt (I think!) to donate to the finals prize pool so when we next meet, I'll pass it over.
		
Click to expand...

What he said.:thup:

I've got a packed of malted milk biscuits, you can have halve of them as a prize, if you want...


----------



## Odvan (Jan 13, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			What he said.:thup:

I've got a packed of malted milk biscuits, you can have halve of them as a prize, if you want...
		
Click to expand...

Dont need to ask where the other half went, eh....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 14, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Dont need to ask where the other half went, eh....
		
Click to expand...

He has still licked them and taken all the flavour out of them  

Great work Val for keeping this on track and sorting and to Drive4Show for getting this all up and running this year :thup:


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 14, 2015)

Sorry to be a pain Val, but what are the rules re: Handicap, just so everyone knows?


----------



## Val (Jan 14, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Sorry to be a pain Val, but what are the rules re: Handicap, just so everyone knows?
		
Click to expand...

Full handicap stableford and you have to have a valid handicap to enter, no society, golfshake or made up handicaps


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 14, 2015)

Val said:



			Full handicap stableford and you have to have a valid handicap to enter, no society, golfshake or made up handicaps
		
Click to expand...

Thats a shame i just got myself a handshandyshake handicap of 21


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 15, 2015)

Shame there is no scratch competition, devalues the event IMHO.


----------



## Val (Jan 15, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Shame there is no scratch competition, devalues the event IMHO. 

Click to expand...

Bottom line Gordon is we can't afford it, 8 HC winners and 8 Scratch winners = 16 x Â£75 winners green fee = Â£1200 or 120 people entering, and thats before a prize for the overall winner on the day.

Tough ask IMO.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 15, 2015)

Guys best if discussions are kept to a minimum otherwise details get missed amongst the rubbish posts
can we keep this thread for actual comments about the event ONLY
Thread tidied accordingly

Thanks


----------



## MikeH (Jan 15, 2015)

sorry chaps have moved this off the main forum as too many stickies


----------



## rosecott (Jan 21, 2015)

Probably too late for this year, but may be worth considering for next year. There seems to be a significant number of forummers signed up to qualifying events who are not paying a Â£10 entry fee. There are various reasons for this - no official handicap, not available for final, too far to travel for final etc etc.. Why not ask them to contribute to the overall costs of the event to the tune, say, of a fiver?


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Feb 2, 2015)

Can I just ask - if I pay Â£10 and play in the North meet is that all I need to do to be entered?


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2015)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			Can I just ask - if I pay Â£10 and play in the North meet is that all I need to do to be entered?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm assuming you are thinking Nairn? If so I'm watching how many are entering before committing a place for the Nairn winner, right now there is only 1 entry


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2015)

Val said:



			Yes, I'm assuming you are thinking Nairn? If so I'm watching how many are entering before committing a place for the Nairn winner, right now there is only 1 entry
		
Click to expand...

is that me?


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 3, 2015)

Might be me. I don't mind if Val wants to keep the funds as a donation to the finals and not calling Nairn a qualifier.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Might be me. I don't mind if Val wants to keep the funds as a donation to the finals and not calling Nairn a qualifier.
		
Click to expand...

I'll take it as qual as well then


----------



## Val (Feb 3, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			is that me?
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't, you'd be no 2, Jimaroid is the only one to pay currently, we were going to discuss the Nairn situation at the Gailes though


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2015)

any of the other chompers id fancy my chances in a two house race at my home track.... not against Jim though

lets discuss at GG as planned


----------



## JV24601 (Feb 12, 2015)

Val said:



			1 - Every regional qualifier will have a minimum of 1 winner going forward to the final, meets of 30 people will see first and second go through to the final and where there is 45 entrant there will be first, second and third. At this stage there will be NO scratch competition. If a winner cannot make the final his place will be offered to the person finishing second and so on.

2 - The format will be full handicap stableford from the tee of the day or the tee decided by the regional organiser, this is not up for debate. Ladies will play from the ladies tee.

3 - You can enter as many events as you like, each event requires a Â£10 entry fee however you can attend any meet you like without entering the overall comp. The more entrants we have the better the prize at the final.

4 - Each regional qualifier to the final at Hillside will have there green fee paid and where funds allow some money towards travel expenses, this will ultimately be governed by the amount of comp entries we have.

5 - The competition is open to forum members only

6 - The final will be played at Hillside Golf Club on Thursday May 21st with a first tee of 2pm, the final day is booked for 40 people and places will be offered once the final qualifiers are known, the cost for the day will be Â£75

**Can a mod please make this a sticky until the comp is over?**
		
Click to expand...

Hi

Sorry if I've missed this but I can't see a list of all qualifying events.
I'd like to enter if possible but would like a full list of qualifiers to choose which one.

Thanks


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi

They are all in the arrange a game section 

There is one 

South West - Burnham and Berrow
Scotland - Western Gailes ?
North East - ?
East Midlands - Mentmore
Yorkshire - Alwoodley
South - Blackmoor
Central Midlands - Fish home course 
And think there is another in Midlands/Lincolnshire Area - ?


----------



## JV24601 (Feb 12, 2015)

Can only see Southern and North West in there?? 

No others.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 12, 2015)

JV24601 said:



			Can only see Southern and North West in there?? 

No others.
		
Click to expand...

Prob only searching from the past day - extend the anount of posts you can see to a month or more


----------



## JV24601 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks Phil!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2015)

Anyone know what the dress code for Hillside will be? Jacket and tie?


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 27, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Anyone know what the dress code for Hillside will be? Jacket and tie?
		
Click to expand...

We had a one course meal afterwards last year and was just normal golf attire, but that was earlier in the day than we'll be finishing this year


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Anyone know what the dress code for Hillside will be? *Jacket and tie*?
		
Click to expand...

A must and they prefer the tweed look.


----------



## rickg (Mar 28, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Anyone know what the dress code for Hillside will be? Jacket and tie?
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter.....you'll pull out... :rofl:


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2015)

rickg said:



			Doesn't matter.....you'll pull out... :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

shouldnt you be being nice to homer as if he does you get his place dont you? just saying


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 28, 2015)

rickg said:



			Doesn't matter.....you'll pull out... :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Hotel already booked. Leave approved. All systems go matey.


----------



## the smiling assassin (Apr 4, 2015)

Was there not more than 30 entries at the blackmoor meet, if so you're both in anyway?(per the OP)


----------



## rosecott (Apr 4, 2015)

the smiling assassin said:



			Was there not more than 30 entries at the blackmoor meet, if so you're both in anyway?(per the OP)
		
Click to expand...

I think that was dependant on the number who had paid Â£10 rather than the number who played.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 4, 2015)

Yup there were 40+ at Blackmoor but only about 10 entrants to the main comp


----------



## richart (Apr 4, 2015)

43 played, but only 14 entered the comp.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 13, 2015)

I'll bring one of my Trilby Tour bags along with me for anyone called Mark Smith :rofl: 

Seriously though, I'm new to this Thread and want to meet up & play with like minded Forum Members around the country.


----------



## r11john (Apr 21, 2015)

How do ya get involved please?


----------



## Val (Apr 21, 2015)

r11john said:



			How do ya get involved please?
		
Click to expand...

You're a bit late to the party im afraid, all the qualifiers are finished now however you are more than welcome to play at Hillside in the finals day. There is a full thread in the arrange a game forum.


----------

